# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ήρθε το ζακουδάκι μου και θέλω βοήθεια !

## sofia_1986

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ
Δεν εχω εμπειρία απο παπαγάλους μονο θεωρία όσα διάβασα

Πήρα χθες Πέμπτη ένα Ζακο 3 μηνών απο εκτροφέα ήμερο.
Τα πράγματα μου πήγαν στραβά από οτι περίμενα, εξαιτίας το ότι καθυστέρησε η μεταφορική να μου στείλει το κλουβί, με αποτέλεσμά όταν ήρθα σπίτι με το ζακο στις 10 βράδυ (ΣΥΝΟΔΕΨΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΘΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΚΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ) δεν είχα που να το βάλω το καημένο ώστε να ξεκουραστεί και να ηρεμήσει. Το έβγαλα στο δωμάτιό μου να ξεπιαστεί να φάει και μπας και ηρεμήσει σε μια γωνιά άλλα έγινε αυτό που φοβόμουν όταν πήγα να του φτιάξω κάτι να φάει, πέταξε και κουτούλησε. Δεν έδειχνε να πονάει κάπου η να έχει κάποιο γδάρσιμο άλλα πάλι φοβάμαι. Στην συνεχεία έπαιζε,έφαγε το χάιδεψα ηρέμησε και αναγκαστικά το ξανά έβαλα στο μεταφορικό κλουβί πριν να κοιμηθώ για να μην κουτουλάει την νύχτα στο δωμάτιο.
Την επόμενη το πρωί στις 8:00 πήγα να το βγάλω, φώναζε,το μίλησα γλυκά και ηρέμησε αμέσως. Το έβγαλα το τάισα μήλο,πελετ έφαγε και έπαιξε. Άλλα από το πρωί μέχρι να βγάλω άκρη με τον άνθρωπο που με πούλησε το κλουβί μέχρι να πάω Θεσσαλονίκη να το φέρω να το μαζέψω πήγε η ώρα 16:00(Γιατί η μεταφορική τους τάχα λόγο δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών δεν μπορούσε. Εν τω μεταξύ πεντακάθαρος δρόμος στεγνός, έξω νταλα ο ήλιος, νταλίκες παντού μόνο αυτοί δεν μπορούσαν,τεσπα). 

Οι απορίες μου είναι γενικά για όλο αυτό το μαρτύριο που τράβηξε για τα χτυπήματα που είχε μέχρι εγώ να φέρω το κλουβί.

Το ζακουδακι με έχει συνηθίσει να το ταΐζω να το χαϊδεύω και τώρα που το έχω στο κλουβί για να ηρεμησει με ζητάει συνεχεία.
Θα μπορέσω να τις ξεκόψω την συνήθεια και να ηρεμήσει γενικώς απ 'όλα ή θα στεναχωριεται? 
Επίσης πρέπει να μου κρύωσε 2-3 φόρες φτερνίστηκε. Σημείωση δεν την εχω σε ρεύματα. Άλλα το σπίτι μας έχει μάρμαρο πατούσε και κάτω μήπως κρύωσε.
Τι να κάνω?? 
Η κλινική βρίσκεται Θεσσαλονίκη εγώ είμαι 60 λεπτά απο εκεί και δεν θέλω να την ταλαιπωρήσω άλλο. Άλλα από την άλλη φοβάμαι για τα χτυπήματα γι ολα.
Ειμαι στεναχωρημενη πολυ γι ολα αυτα και στρεσαρισμενη.
Βοηθήστε με παρακαλώ
Και συγνώμη για την αναλυτική περιγραφή.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Stefpars

Καλησπερα σοφια και να σου ζησει (αν καταλαβα καλα ειναι θυλικο) η κοριτσαρα σου... Νομιζω πως περισσοτερο στρεσαρισμενη εισαι εσυ παρα το ζακουδακι σου... Αφου τρωει και παιζει τοτε δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα... Ειναι καλο που δεθηκε μαζι σου τοσο γρηγορα αλλα να του παρεις παιχνιδακια και σχοινια ωστε ν ασχολητε οσο λειπεις εσυ απ το σπιτι. Οταν κανεις δουλειες στο σπιτι να τον εχεις σ ενα σταντ να σε βλεπει. Να προσεξεις την ηλ. Σκουπα να μην τον τρομαζει και μακρυα απο αποροφοιτηρα... Οχι καθρευτακια ή καθρευτες κοντα του γιατι δε του κανουν καλο... Αν ξεχασα κατι θα το συμπληρωσουν τα υπολοιπα παιδια... Τελος ηρεμησε και απολαυσε τη συντροφια του και δωστου αγαπη και ολα τ αλλα θα τα μαθαιτε μαζι παρεουλα...  :winky:

----------


## sofia_1986

Σ' ευχαριστω που απαντησες. Το βραδυ πριν να την βαλω για υπνο δεν μου εφαγε καλα νομιζω και με επιασε ανησυχια. Και επειδη ειναι μωρουλι 3 μηνων δεν μπορω να καταλαβω εφαγε αρκετα ή οχι. Γιατι παρατηρω οτι σπαει το πελετ σκορπιζετε το ενα κομματι απο εδω το αλλο απο εκει και δεν βλεπω να μασαει να καταπινει. Μονο το μηλο καταφερε και αυτο εγω το δαγκωνα για να μπορεσει να το φαει και το μπροκολο το μασουσε ταχα και ολα κατω.Στο τελος πριν να τις κλεισω τα φωτα στις 20:00 για νανι τις εβαλα τα παντα απο φοβο. Πορτοκαλι στο ενα στο αλλο μειγμα σπορων και πελετ ανακατεψα. Σουπιοκοκκαλο και μια λιχουδια μηπως.Εαν το παρακανα πειτε μου.

----------


## Ariadni

Αχου κι αλλο ζακουδακι! Ποσο τ αγαπαμε τα ζακουδακια! Θα ξετρελαθεις με την εξυπναδα του! Ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο! Να ειστε μαζι μεχρι τα βαθια γεραματα!
Λοιπον τωρα για αρχη ηρεμησε! Ολα καλα! Δεν υπαρχει μικρουλι που πεταξε σε νεο χωρο πρωτη φορα και δεν κουτουλησε σε τοιχο και σωριαστηκε στο πατωμα! Ποσο μαλλον αυτο που ειναι μωρο και μπορει να μην ξερει καλα καλα να πεταει! Μεχρι να μαθει το χωρο πολυ πιθανο να φαει κι αλλες τουμπες! Εσυ θα το τσεκαρεις οτι δεν εχει χτυπησει πουθενα και αν δεις οτι συνεχιζει σα να μην εγινε τιποτα τοτε ολα οκ! Μπορει να εκανε και πιο ατσαλο πεταγμα λογω κουρασης και στρες αλλα με τη φροντιδα σου ολα θα περασουν!
Φτιαξε του μεσα στο χωρο μερη να καθεται οταν ειναι εξω απ το σπιτι του! Αληθεια τι σπιτακι του εχεις;
Τωρα το φτερνισμα δε σημαινει απαραιτητα οτι κρυωσε.. Παρακολουθησε το και αν δεις τα ρουθουνακια του υγρα πες μας! Δε χρειαζεται να το πας στο γιατρο για ενα φτερνισμα. Καλο ειναι ομως μια φορα το χρονο να το πηγαινεις για ενα τσεκ απ!
Θα χαρουμε πολυ αν θες να μας γνωρισεις το νεο σου φιλαρακι με καποια φωτογραφια ή βιντεο!

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ομορφες ευχες σου και για την απαντηση σου. Ειναι πανεμορφη ειναι γλυκια, θα σας βαλω φωτογραφιες τις μικρουλας μου συντομα. Το κλουβι ειναι μεγαλο με διαστασεις *81 x 59 x 171cm. 
**Οταν με κοιταζει λιωνω εχει απιστευτα εξυπνο βλεμμα. Με συνηθισε γρηγορα και εμενα και την μητερα μου ευτηχως απλα μεχρι να φερω το κλουβι ειδα και επαθα πολλα. Ειναι και ο πρωτος μου παπαγαλος και γι αυτο ειμαι λιγο ταραγμενη


*

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Σοφία και να χαίρεσαι το νέο σου ζακουδάκι!  :Happy: 

Αρχικά η πράξη πάντα διαφέρει αρκετά από τη θεωρία. Τη σημαντικότερη εμπειρία θα την αποκτήσεις τώρα καθώς συμβιώνεις με το ζακό σου. Αρχικά, τρώει κρέμα ακόμη ή μπορεί να φάει κανονικά σπόρους και για λόγους ψυχολογίας ταΐζεις ακόμη που και που κρέμα; Το κλουβάκι ποιο είναι; Έχεις βάλει μέσα πατήθρες διάφορες, παιχνίδια από διάφορα υλικά και foranging toys και λοιπά;

Το μπρόκολο, το μήλο, το πορτοκάλι, τα σπόρια και τα pellet τα έδωσες όλα μαζί ή ανάμικτα; Τα σπόρια να τα δίνεις σε άλλο μπολάκι και τα pellet (αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες επιλογές από pellet) γιατί η υγρασία από τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά τα αλλοιώνει και ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη μυκήτων. Οι παπαγάλοι καθώς παίζουν με την τροφή τους τρώνε. Πασαλείβονται αλλά τρώνε ταυτόχρονα. Μην στεναχωριέσαι. 

Τον χώρο θα το μάθει εν καιρώ. Είναι μωρό και οι πρώτες του πτήσεις θα είναι αρκετά ατσούμπαλες, ειδικά σε ένα χώρο που δε γνωρίζει καλά. Αν φωνάζει για να βγει και το απαιτεί τότε να μην τον βγάζεις. Μόλις σταματήσει τότε θα αφήνεις να περάσουν 5 λεπτά και θα τον βγάζεις. Έτσι ώστε να μη συνδυάσει π.χ. τη φωνή με την έξοδο και την προσέλκυση του ενδιαφέροντος σου. Αν απλά όταν ανοίγεις το κλουβί έρχεται κατά πάνω σου είναι καλό. Σημαίνει πως σε συμπάθησε και οι ζακό δύσκολα δένονται με άγνωστα άτομα, ειδικά με τρίτους εκτός των ιδιοκτητών τους. 

Περιμένουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες σας, αγαπάμε ζακό!!!

----------


## Stefpars

Το κλουβακι του ειναι μια χαρα αλλα καλο ειναι αν μπορεις να παρεις και ενα σταντ να καθετε εξω απ το κλουβι του. Παντως μην ανησυχεις και κοιμισου ηρεμη...  Εισαι πολυ τυχερη που την εχεις αποκτησει και πολυ τυχερη και εκεινη που εχει μια αφεντικινα που ανχωνετε με το παρα μικρο  :winky:  . Να παρα μεινεις ετσι στο ενδιαφερον αλλα μην ανχωνεσαι τοσο...  :winky:

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστω Ευθυμη! 

Την κρεμα την εκοψε τελειως με ειπε ο εκτροφεας αλλα εμενα με επιασε ανησυχια επειδη την βλεπω σπαει το πελλετ και το σκορπαει. Τωρα εγω δεν το καταλαβαινω η αυτο οντος απλα το σκορπαει.Μπροκολο την εδωσα το μαδουσε και σκορπουσε. Το  μηλο της το δινω κομματι δεν ξερει να το φαει το δαγκωσα και το εφαγε. Ρωταω παλι τον εκτροφεα με λεει ειναι το μονο απ ολα που εκοψε πρωτο την κρεμα τελειως και ετρωγε μονο του. Τεσπα απο αυριο θα δαγκωνω την τροφη για να την φαει. Το λαθος που εκανα και που ειπες πιο πανω στο τελος απο απελπισια μηπως και φαει τιποτα εβαλα στο ενα μπωλ  μειγμα σπορων μαζι με πελλετ εδω ειναι το λαθος.Στο αλλο εβαλα πορτοκαλι και στο αλλο νερακι. Επισης εβαλα σουπιοκοκκαλο και μια λιχουδια να κρεμετε.

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ναι μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο γιατι της το μεταδιδεις κιολας και δεν υπαρχει και λογος! Ο,τι σε απασχολει θα το λυνουμε εδω ολοι μαζι!
Η διατροφη θελει ιδιαιτερη προσοχη γιατι πρεπει να μαθει να τα τρωει ολα και στις σωστες ποσοτητες. Προσεχοντας τη διατροφη της  θα την εχεις πολλα πολλα χρονια! Για τη διατροφη θα σου πουν περισσοτερα οι πιο ειδικοι!
Επισης οταν τη βγαζεις εξω να παρει τον αερα της και να απολαυσει τον ηλιο, ή οταν εχεις ανοιχτες μπαλκονοπορτες προσοχη στα πορτακια του κλουβιου να ειναι ασφαλισμενα και μη σου πω και λουκετα στα πορτακια! Ειναι απιστευτα εξυπνα και τ ανοιγουν! Εχουμε καει γι αυτο το λεω.

----------


## sofia_1986

Εγω ετσι ειμαι μεχρι να μαθω την θεωρια στην πραξη. Γιατι αλλιως ειναι να το διαβαζεις και αλλιως να το κανεις στην πραξη. Θα χαλαρωσω και εγω απλα ειναι λογο απειριας και φοβου επειδη διαβασα πως στα χτυπηματα τα ζακο ειναι ευαισθητα.Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια και τις ευχες!!!  Ειναι απιστευτη. Ειναι οντος σαν μωρο την ελεγε η μητερα μου οταν ηταν στο κλουβι νανακια και εκλεισε τα ματια της και μολις εφυγε η μητερα μου αρχισε να φωναζει. χαχαχαχα Εαν παει η μητερα μου η εγω μονο τοτε σταματαει αλλα τωρα θα το σταματησουμε αυτο να μην κακομαθει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι Σοφία, δε έκανες λάθος.  :Happy:  Η Αριάδνη έχει δίκιο, μεταδίδεις το άγχος σου. Πρέπει να είσαι αποφασιστική. Ακόμη δεν ξέρει να τρώει πολύ καλά και μαθαίνει. Στον εκτροφέα έτρωγε σπόρια; Σε ένα τρώει ή όχι;

Μήλο να της το δίνεις είναι μαλακό και μπορεί σίγουρα να το δαγκώσει και να το φάει αλλά αν δε μπορεί μπορείς να το λιώνεις λίγο και να το δίνεις με κουταλάκι. Μπορεί να το φάει ευκολότερα έτσι. Μην μασάς την τροφή πριν τη δώσεις. Το ανθρώπινο στόμα είναι γεμάτο βακτήρια που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν προβλήματα. Για αυτό δεν πρέπει να ταΐζουμε τους παπαγάλους με τροφή που έχουμε τοποθετήσει στο στόμα. 

Όταν βγάζεις τη μικρή για πτήσεις, να προσέχεις όλα αυτά που αναγράφονται σε αυτό το θέμα: Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των παπαγάλων μας.

Μας έχεις τρελάνει με τη ζακουδίτσα σου, θα γίνει το νέο αγαπημένο μας θέμα!  :winky:

----------


## Stefpars

> Μας έχεις τρελάνει με τη ζακουδίτσα σου, θα γίνει το νέο αγαπημένο μας θέμα!


Βαλτο στα love θεματα ευθυμη σε παρακαλω μ ολα τα ζακουδακια.  :winky:

----------


## sofia_1986

Ειναι σαν καραμελιτσα. Οκ. Θα της το λιωνω για να τρωει γιατι της το εδινα κομματι και δεν εμπαινε καν στην διαδικασια να το δοκιμασει. 
Επισης μεχρι τι βαθμο θερμοκρασιας αντεχει ενα ζακουδακι μικρο στο κρυο. 
Το δωματιο το παραχωρησα ολο στην μικρη μου εχουμε καλοριφερ την εβαλα απεναντι απο το καλοριφερ και παραθυρο αλλα ειναι παλι καπως ψυχρο εγω δηλαδη για να καταλαβετε για να κατσω εκει μεσα εχω κατι να με ζεστάνει.

----------


## sofia_1986

Και επειδη δουλευω αυριο το συνεχιζουμε αυριο αν θελετε. Μπορει να βαλω και φωτο αυριο θα δουμε. Καληνυχτα σας!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην αγχώνεσαι με τη θερμοκρασία. Να μη είναι μόνο κοντά σε θερμαντικά σώματα και σκάσει. Το φτέρωμα της παρέχει όση μόνωση χρειάζεται τόσο απέναντι στο κρύο όσο και στη ζέστη, ειδικά σε κλειστό χώρο.

----------


## Soulaki

καλη αρχη με την μικρουλα σου....αλλο ενα μωρουλι, για να λατρεψουμε.....βαλε ομως και μια μωρουδιστικη φωτο... :Innocent0006:  :winky:

----------


## sofia_1986

Το κοριτσακι μας το βαφτισαμε Τρουφίτσα. Δοξα το θεο σημερα το πρωι στις 8:00, της εδειχνα που ειναι η τροφη και (μηπως και δεν την βρισκει λογο μικρης ηλικιας) οταν εφυγα στην δουλεια, με ειπε η μητερα μου οτι το βρηκε και ετρωγε μονη της μεσα απο το μπωλ με το ενα ποδαρακι. Εφοσον τρωει και πινει νερο ειμαι ησυχη μεχρι εδω. Επισης το αλλο καλο οταν την αφησαμε κρυφοκοιταξα και την ειδα να παιζει με τα παιχνιδακια της. Οταν μας φωναζει δεν πηγαινουμε και οταν σταματαει πηγαινουμε. Λιγο την μιλαμε λιγο παιζουμε μετα ξανα το ιδιο μεχρι να σταματησει να μας ζηταει και για να μην νιωθει μοναξιες μεσα στο δωματιο. Η μητερα μου εχει ξετρελαθει μαζι της οπως και εγω το ιδιο. Δοξα το θεο ολα πηγαινουν μια χαρα και ελπιζω να συνεχισουν ολα να πηγαινουν ετσι.

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ! Θα βαλω και φωτο συντομα.

----------


## Soulaki

Τι τέλειο όνομα....ειμαι σίγουρη, οτι ειναι τόσο γλυκιά, οπως και το όνομα της.

----------


## erithacus

Σοφία ετςι όπως ονομασες αυτο το τοπικ πραγματικά με συγκινησες κ μ αφηςες κ ενα χαμόγελο στα χείλη  :Happy:  

Αλλα Ακομα δεν το πήρες και εςυ προσπαθείς να το εκπαιδεύσεις;!!. Ειναι μωρο Σοφια. Δεν εχει χώρο εδω η πτεροφαγεια κ η στενοχώρια αμα λείπεις η αν δε σας βλέπει.Αυτο που σε ενδιαφέρει αυτη τη στιγμή που σε καίει βαςικα αφού διάλεξες τοςο μικρο ηλικιακά ειναι να το μάθεις να τρέφεται  σωςτα να τρωει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ ωστε να παίρνει ολα τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία ετςι ωστε να μπορεςει να αναπτυχθεί το πουλάκι σωςτα. Επιμενω και σου εφιςτω τη προςοχη σε αυτο γιατι μια φορά θα ειναι πιτςουνι. Οςο περοςςοτρρο θωρακιςεις τον εαυτό τ τωρα τοςο καλύτερη υγεία κ ζωή θα του χαριςεις στο μέλλον. 

Μια φορά γίνεται αυτο Σοφια μια ευκαιρία εχεις....μετα γίνονται δυστροπα κ ανάποδα στο φαγητό πολυ

Έρχεται μίνι Πτεροροια σε 5 μηνες η οποία θα διαςκεςει 28 μηνες. Εχεις 5 δηλαδή μηνες να το Μάθεις να τρωει άψογα. Όχι να το εκπαιδεύσεις πως θα ζήσει μακρυά σ λιγες ώρες;!

Στα γράφω αυτα γιατι Μιλούσαμε 3 μηνες πιςω τηλεφωνικά και σ πρότεινα αν θυμαςαι να πάρεις λίγους μηνες μεγαλύτερο πουλάκι όχι τοςο μικρο γιατι το πολυ μικρο πουλάκι θελει άλλη αντιμετώπιςη ...ειναι μωρο.... Και εςυ θες να τα μάθεις στην πράξη γιατι λες δε μπορείς τη θεωρία. Σε μωράκια δε πειραματιζόμαστε Σοφια ειναι ψυχούλες ευαίσθητες. 

Μιλούσαμε για τα πελλετς με εντυπωσιάσες γιατι αγόρασες μια πολυ καλή ποιότητα αλλα αν θυμαςαι σ πρότεινα να πάρεις τα μικρου μεγέθους πελλετς και  Όχι αυτα που πιάνει με το χέρι ( την ίδια εταιρεία αγοράζω κ εγω κ εχω παρει κ τις δυο φορμουλες/ μεγέθη). Σε αυτα λοιπόν σκορπάει το 90% αδειάζει την ταιστρα μεν αλλα εχει φάει ελάχιστο. Επομένως το πουλάκι που εχεις, εχει φάει ελαχιςτα πελλετς κ μήλο. Κ ειναι μωρο ....και η μαμά του θελει να μάθει απο τα λάθη της  :sad: 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Εχεις δικιο η αληθεια ειναι.Οσο για την τροφη Αντωνη κατσε να συνελθω απο το ταξιδι απο το στρες με τον παπαγαλο. Προσπαθω να τα βαλω σε μια σειρα στο μυαλο μου. Απο τροφη δινω λαχανικα,φρουτα,πελλετ και μιγμα σπορων εναλλαξ. Θελω να δω τι της αρεσει, να την μαθω να τρωει γιατι βλεπω δεν ξερει πολυ καλα. Την ταισα αρακα πηγα να δωσω και καροτακι δεν ηθελε καροτο. Ετρωγα μηπως και θελησει μετα αλλα τιποτα. Τωρα κατα τις 6 το απογευμα ξαφνικα εκει που ετρωγε μιγμα σπορων και ολα καλα αρχισε να φωναζει πολυ δυνατα και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι την επιασε ενω ολη μερα ητανε οκ. Βγηκα εξω μηπως και ηρεμησει κακαριζε, φωναζε. Οταν σταματησε την εδωσα νερο μηπως και διψασε και δεν το βρηκε ηπιε μετα παλι τα ιδια. Την ανεβασα στο χερι μου την εβγαλα εκτος κλουβιου περπαταγε περα δωθε και σφυριζε σαν αλαρμ. Τον αρακα τον βραζετε και το δινετε η και αυτο το δινετε ετσι??? Τωρα ηρεμησε αλλα γιατι φωναζε?? Εγω τον αρακα τον ξεπαγωσα και την εδωσα λιγο να δοκιμασει. Μηπως εκανα λαθος και την πειραξε αλλα και αυτο αρχισε μετα απο ωρες αφου εφαγε μιγμα σπορων. Τωρα ηρεμησε αλλα με ανησυχησε αυτη η συμπεριφορα δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω τι θελει. Της εβαλα παιχνιδια την ταισα την επαιξα την χαιδεψα. Καπριτσια κανει η κατι που εδωσα μπορει να την πειραξε??

----------


## erithacus

Σοβαροί εκτροφείς Σοφια εάν δεν τα κάνουν τα μικρά λεφτά μεχρι 3 μηνών τα συνεχίζουν στη κρέμα... δε θέλουν να αφιερώσουν το  χρόνο που απαιτεί ενα τοςο νεαρό πουλάκι για να τραφεί αλλα του δίνουν κρέμα για να αναπτυχθεί. Αλλα το αποφεύγουν όπως ο διαβολος το λιβάνι. Φεύγοντας απο τα χερια του ενα μωρο 3 μηνών δε πρεπει να τρωει ελαχιςτα πελλετς κ μήλο!!! Θελει ενα σωρό στοιχεία για να μεγαλωςει που ειναι κουτσικο.....Έιναι πολυ μικρο ηλικιακά καθε ημέρα που περναει μετράει.... Δε μπορώ να σ προτεινω να δίνεις κρέμα φοβάμαι οτι θα γινει ζημιά μεγάλη....Αλλα αν δεν έχεις χρόνο να κανεις αυτα που χρειάζονται τοτε εκπαίδευσε τη μητέρα σ. Οι κοτσουλιες τ πως ειναι; 

Τραβά καμία φωτό απο κοτσουλιες Αν θες...δε μ άρεσε προσωπικά ούτε που τσακίστηκε ( θα έπρεπε να έχεις στρώσει πετσέτες η κουβέρτες κατω) καθόλου ούτε που φταρνίζεται ούτε που έφαγε μονο μήλο. Γιατι ειναι πολυ μωρο κ ευαιςθητο Σοφια.


e.

----------


## Efthimis98

Μην της δίνεις συνέχεια πολλά πράγματα και διαφορετικά Σοφία. Κάθε μέρα και από κάτι άλλο. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να χόρτασε με τον αρακά, τα σπόρια και τα pellet και να μην ήθελε καρότο. Άσε το καρότο για αύριο. Συνήθως το σούρουπο οι παπαγάλοι φωνάζουν ώστε να μαζευτεί το σμήνος αλλά και για να πουν καληνύχτα σε όλους. Μπορεί ίσως να οφείλεται και σε αυτό. Τον αρακά νομίζω είναι καλό να τον βράζεις πολύ λίγο, ίσα ίσα να μαλακώσει για να τον τρώει ευκολότερο μια και είναι μωρό. Να μη δίνεις πολύ κρύα ή πολύ ζεστά τρόφιμα. Να είναι σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου. 

Τι ώρα την αφήνεις να κοιμηθεί; Να κοιμάται από τη δύση του ήλιου, μην την κρατάς ξύπνια. Είναι μικρή ακόμη και μάλιστα νεοφερμένη, θέλει ξεκούραση.  :Happy:

----------


## erithacus

Αφού πηγές την πήρες εςυ και ειςαι και απο πάνω της συνεχεια και δεν της έχεις κανει κακκο καταλαβαίνει οτι ειςαι "με το μέρος της". Αύριο θα ειναι ακομα καλύτερα μαζι σ. Μη σε αγχώνει οταν ειναι "θορυβιοζικο" απεναντίας να σε χαροποιεί. Ενα άρρωστο πουλάκι κάθεται ήσυχο μονο. Οταν φωνάζει ομως κ δεν ειναι σούρουπο η αυγή συνήθως κάτι θελει. Αν φωνάζει για να πας εκει, ε τοτε να πας. να την κακκομαθεις ναι γιατι χτίζεις σχέση εμπιστοσύνης  τωρα δε σε νοιάζει να κακκομαθει έχεις ολο το καιρο μπροστά σ να την εκπαιδεύσεις αφού ενηλικιωθεί. Τωρα ειναι μωρο δε ξέρει τιποτα ολα εοναι πρωτόγνωρα βλέπει κάποιους καλούς αλλα υπερβολικά αγχωμένους ανθρώπους μαθαίνει νέα πράγματα. Δες σε καποιο βιντεάκι σε παρακαλώ ποσο πολυ κρέμα τρωνε για να καταλάβεις τι χωράει το στομάχι τους και σύγκρινε με τη ποςοτητα που τρωει. Πρεπει να το γεμίζεις Σοφια. Με ποικιλία τροφών. Ειναι ακατόρθωτο να γινει αυτο αύριο το πρωί ομως. 

Θα σου πρότεινα λοιπόν πρώτα να σπάσεις τα πελλετς σε μικρότερα κόμματια και όχι απλα να τα βάζεις στο στόμα σ αλλα να σε βλέπει να τα τρως κανονικά . Σε κοιτάει να ξέρεις κ καταλαβαίνει οταν καταπίνεις. Η εταιρεία αυτη παρέχει εγγυγςη οτι μπορούν να καταναλωθούν απο τον άνθρωπο. Σε πρώτη φαςη λοιπόν μάθε άμεσα τα πελλετς αυτα μαζι με μπροκολλο ( το ίδιο προτείνουν κ αυτοί). Κ καθε μερα όπως σου είπε κ ο Ευθύμης μάθε τ νέες τροφές. Ειναι πάμπολλες όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι θελει πολυ χρόνο και ο χρόνος τρέχει. Καθε ημέρα μετράει. Ο κανόνας για εμένα ειναι τα λαχανικά ωμά κ κάποια απλα ζεματισμενα. Θα σου βγάλει ομως στη πορεία ιδιαιτερότητες στις οποίες μπορείς να πατήσεις κ να της φέρεις εκει που θες.

Εμένα ας πούμε δε τρωει το σπανάκι συχνα ωμο. Μου το πετάει. Το Μαγειρεύουμε λοιπόν σπανακορυζο με μαύρο ρύζι κ λάδι στο τέλος χωρίς πράσσο μεςα κ τρώμε μαζι  :Happy:  με βλέπει που το τρώω κ έρχεται καρφί στον ωμο κ λυσσάει κιολας να της δώσω κρέμεται απο πάνω μ με λαχτάρα να φταςει στο πιάτο....κάτι που οταν της το προσφέρω ωμο μ το πεταει στα μούτρα. Αλλα αυτα ειναι αφού έχεις δώσει τα παντα και έχεις γράψει μια λίστα με αυτα που ΔΕΝ τρωει....

Σου γράφω για μικρά πελλετς γιατι καθε τσίμπημα που κανει βουτάει 5-10 κλωνια τα φέρνει μια βόλτα στο στόμα γρήγορη δε πέφτουν αυτα λόγω του μεγέθους κ τα στέλνει κατευθείαν μεςα. Ετςι τρωει πραγματικά μια ικανοποιητική ποςοτητα και δεν πεταει/σπάταλαει καθόλου τροφη ( η οποία ειναι κ πανάκριβη)... Δεν ακούς Σοφια κ παιδεύεσαι  :sad:  


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Την βαζω για υπνο στις 20:00 το βραδυ.
Θα τα κανω ολα Αντωνη σιγα σιγα θα μπω σε μια σειρα. 
Δεν ξανα φτερνιστηκε σημερα καθολου. Την κρυφοκοιταγα σημερα και επαιζε μονη της. 
Της βαλαμε και μια κουβερτα κατω σε μια γωνια απο την αρχη που την εβαλα μεσα στο κλουβι. 
Της εβαλα χαμηλα την μια πατηθρα και την αλλη ετσι ωστε να μπορει να τρωει. 
Θελει βεβαια κι αλλα πραματα να παταει θα τα βαλω αλλα σιγα σιγα. 
Με τοσα πολλα δεδομενα στο κεφαλι μου χανω την μπαλα λιγο. 
Ηθελα να βγαλω φωτογραφιες σημερα και ξεχασα στην δουλεια τσαντα με κινητο. 
Θα βγαλω αυριο απο τις μητερας μου δεν ειναι τοσο καλο το κινητο της αλλα θα φανει πιστευω. 
Ευθυμη τον αρακα της τον εδωσα πριν το μιγμα σπορων και δεν εδωσα πολλα. 
Εφαγα και εγω πριν να το δωσω ητανε μαλακο και ωραιο. 
Ρυζι ασπρο ή μαυρο κανει να της δωσω αυριο? 
Πρεπει να αρχιζω να γραφω σε σημειωματαριο. χαχαχαχα

----------


## erithacus

Μαύρο ρύζι κ κινοα Βρες κ βάζε κ λιγο τόνο κ φαε μαζι της το μείγμα αυτο. Αν μπορείς ν βράζεις κ γαύρο αντί για τόνο Ακομα καλύτερα 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Δεν εχω γαυρο για αυριο ουτε τονο τι αλλο να της δωσω με ρυζακι μαζι?

Για παραδειγμα εαν της τα δινω. Το πρωι ας πουμε φρουτα με αμυγδαλο? Το μεσημερι ρυζακι με κατι αλλο? Το ενδιαμεσο μιγμα σπορων? Το βραδυ κατι αλλο. καπως ετσι πρεπει???

----------


## erithacus

Κινοα, Καλαμπόκι, αρακά. Αλλα το καλαμπόκι θα το μετράς θα το τσιγκουνεύεσαι πολυ. Θα το χρησιμοποιείς  πιο πολυ ως δόλωμα  για να της τραβήξεις το ενδιαφέρον στο μπολάκι αλλα Θες να τρωει απο τη καθε μια τροφη όχι να διαλέγει μια μονο κ να πεταει τις υπόλοιπες( οσο περισσότερα υλικά βάζεις τοςο περισσοτερο θα ψάχνει να βρει αυτα που της αρέσουν κ θα πεταει ολα τα υπόλοιπα κ θα κοτσουλαει κ απο πάνω. Το καλαμπόκι θα το ψάχνει μεςα στο μπολάκι για αυτο σέρβιρε το σκέτο να τρελαθεί κ μετα βάλε ελάχιστο με ρύζι κινοα. Μετα αφαιρέσε το καλαμπόκι κ άσε μονο ρύζι κινοα γαύρο ας πούμε. Ντομάτα, γλυκοπατάτα τα παντα μπορείς μα δίνεις Σοφια αλλα επειδή Δεν τα ξέρει κ θελει χρόνο μα τα μάθει εστίασε την προςοχη σ να τρωει απο τα πελλετς μιάμιση κουτάλια την ημέρα να καταναλώνεται στο στομάχι. Και σιγα σιγα θα φτιάξεις τα γεύματα της. Μην την αφήνεις να γεμίζει τη μαμά της με ενα είδος μονο. Για παράδειγμα της αρεσει το μήλο; Δώσε λιγο όχι να τρωει μήλο μεχρι να σκάσει. Λιγο απο ολα θελει. Και εςυ απο πάνω να επιτήρεις  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## erithacus

Οι ξηροί καρποί ειναι το πιο εύκολο είδος να φάει. Όπως κ το καλαμπόκι. Ειναι η φύσης τέτοια που δε θα σε παιδέψει απεναντίας. Χώρισε τις κατηγορίες Σοφια. Τα ξεροκαρπια μην τα δίνεις μαζι με τη τροφη. Ακομα
Κ τωρα στα δικά μ το ξεροκαρπια ειναι αφού έχουν φάει τα παντα. Στο Τέλος της ημέρας με
Γεμάτα στομάχια βάζω απο 2-3 απο το καθε είδος στον καθένα.


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Οκ θα κανω οσα μου λετε. Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους εναν εναν για την υπομονη και τον χρονο σας.

----------


## sofia_1986

Καλημερα παιδια!!
Ποσα γραμμαρια πρεπει να τρωει σε καθε γευμα? Αυτη τρωει λιγο μετα τις δινω δεν θελει. Της ξανα δινω τρωει λιγο μετα παλι δεν θελει. Την κυνηγαω για να φαει.

----------


## sofia_1986

Την κυνηγαω για να φαει. Μονο τα ρημαδια τα σπορια τα καταβροχθιζει για ολα τα αλλα την κυνηγαω. Τρωει σαν μικρο πουλακι και φευγει. Την εβγαλα και απο το κλουβι για να φαει. Καθοταν στην πορτα του κλουβιου τσιμπουσε μια -δυο απο την παλαμη μου σταματουσε, μετα ετρωγα εγω με κοιταζε, τσιμπουσε μια δυο και μετα παλι σταματαει.

----------


## erithacus

Σοφία κανένας δεν είπε οτι ειναι εύκολο. Βασικά θα σου βγάλει τη πίστη αλλα θα αποζημιωθεις σύντομα στο υπόσχομαι αρκεί να επιμένεις. Μη μετράς τα γραμμάρια απλα σιγουρέψου οτι καταπίνει οταν τρωει. Κατω απο το λαιμό εχει αυτο που λέμε "μάμα" αυτο οταν εχει φάει μπόλικο φουσκώνει και αν φονζουληξεις απαλά θα καταλάβεις απο τον όγκο τ οτι χωράει  ενα κουταλάκι του γλυκού σε ποςοτητα. Οταν λοιπόν τρωει εγω παντα παντα πιάνω μαμα. Της λέω "ωραία φάγαμε. Για να δω τωρα και τη μαμα σ" και κορδώνεται κάθεται ακίνητη για να πιάσω. Αν ειναι άδεια επιμένω. Αν εοναι γεμάτη σταματάω και περιμένω λιγες ώρες να στείλει το φαγητό στο δεύτερο στομάχι κ συνεχίζω  :Happy:  καθε μερα με επιμονή αλλάζεις τροφη οταν εχει φάει εςτω κ λιγο απο την προηγούμενη 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Κατι που παρατηρησα μολις σημερα ειναι οτι εχει ενα ψιλο τρεμουλο αλλα οχι συνεχεια. Μολις αλλαξα χαρτι κατω για να σας δειξω τις κουτσουλιες της.

----------


## sofia_1986



----------


## Ariadni

Καλεεε με το μαλακο!!! Πωπω εγω αγχωθηκα οχι η κοπελα με δυο μερες μολις με το μωρο!
Σοφια μην τον ακους! Δηλαδη να τον ακους γιατι πολυ καλα τα λεει αλλα μην τον ακους! Σαφεστατη ε;
Γραψε καπου αυτα που σου ειπε το οπλοπολυβολο οτι πρεπει να τρωει και δινε απο ενα δυο νεα την ημερα. Σημειωνε ποια τρωει με πολυ ευχαριστηση και ποια οχι. Και αφου τα εχεις δωσει ολα δινε κατι που τρωει ευχαριστα με κατι που δεν τρωει! 
Και μην αγχωνεσαι! Βημα-βημα ολα θα γινουν! Οχι σε μια μερα αλλα σε πολλες! Για την ωρα κυνηγα τη τι να κανουμε!

----------


## erithacus

Δε φταίω Αριαδνη συγχώρεσε με αλλα εχουμε μιληςει με την δεσποινίδα Σοφια 2 ώρες στο τηλέφωνο πριν παρει ζακο. Σκουλαρίκι ταχαμε κανει....θεωρούσα οτι θα τα κανει ολα στην εντέλεια λοιπόν   :sad: . Αλλα έχεις δικιο εδω ειμαςτε ολοι να βοηθήσουμε οποίος χρειάζεται βοηθεια  :Happy:  πρώτος κ καλύτερος εγω χρειάστηκα βοήθεια και ολοι σας τρεξατε κ με βοηθήσατε. Δε με παρεξηγεί η Σοφια (ελπίζω δηλαδή) εχω καλές προθέσεις... να την κάνουμε μια κούκλα τη μικρή και να της βρουμε κ ενα ωραίο ταίρι στο μέλλον  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## erithacus

Σοφια μονο τη μια μου άνοιξε. Ειμαι στη δουλεια απο κινητό μπαίνω. Αυτη που κάθεται στο ενα ποδαράκι. Μια ωραιότατη θηλυκιτσα βλεπω λιγο μεγαλύτερη απο 3 μηνων μ φάνηκε κ χαίρομαι ειλικρινά  :Happy: . Πολυ πολυ όμορφη σχεδον βέβαιο οτι ειναι κοριτσάκι κάθεται κ στο ενα πόδι υγιέστατο φαίνεται.  κουκλί Σοφια φτου φτου φτου να σου ζήσει ειναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα σιγουρα δεν παρεξηγει! Αλλα πως να τα κανει ολα στην εντελεια ετσι αμεσως; Τη μια μερα απλα τα διαβαζε και την αλλη ειχε το μωρο στα χερια και επρεπε να τα εφαρμοσει ολα και μαλιστα σωστα! Ε ενταξει ειναι λιγο αδυνατο αυτο! Αν κρινω απ τς δικες μου πρωτες μερες μ τν τσαρλι θα ειναι σιγουρα ελαφρως απελπισμενη και πελαγωμενη!   
Σιγα σιγα θα τα συνηθισεις Σοφια και σε λιγο θα σου ειναι ολα παιχνιδι και θα τα θυμασαι και θα γελας! Θα εχεις απο δω μπολικη και παρα πολυ καλη καθοδηγηση οπως ηδη εχεις καταλαβει! Αλλα αν καποιος (ονοματα δε λεμε οικογενειες δε θιγουμε) σε αγχωνει βαλε και μια φωνη!

----------


## sofia_1986

ΠΑΙΔΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΑΝ ΧΑΖΟ ΜΑΝΑ!!! τα καταφερα με το πελλετ και την εμαθα να το τρωει. Την ειχα πανω μου ετρωγα με κοιταζε και ετρωγε και αυτη μετα στην πορεια ξετρελαθηκε απο την γευση τους και δεν σταματαγε να τρωει μονη της απο το μπωλ. Μετα απλα την κοιταζα την χαιρομουν και την ελεγα μπραβο. Τσεκαρα και αυτο που με ειπες και ηταν γεματη απο φαει. Την εβαλα παλι πανω μου αφου εφαγε και ηπιε νερακι και επαιζε ασταματητα. Τωρα την εβαλα στον ηλιο και ξετρελαθηκε.Νομιζω πως επιασα το νοημα στην πραξη.

----------


## Ariadni

Μπραβο ρε συ!!!!!!! Ειδατε;;;; Ολα τελεια! Ολα μια χαρα! Ολα γινονται με θεληση υπομονη και επιμονη!! Φωτο με τη μικρουλα σου θελουμε! Για καποιο λογο η αλλη δεν ανοιγει..

----------


## sofia_1986

Ελα πηρε και ποζα εδω

----------


## erithacus

Μπράβο Σοφια  :Happy:  μάθε της την τροφη αυτη να ειμαςτε σίγουροι οτι τρέφεται με καλής ποιότητας πελλετς και σιγα σιγα θα δουλέψεις να την ανεξαρτητοποιήσεις απο αυτα τα ετοιματζίδικα πελλετς και θα τα αντικαταστήσεις με ωραιότατα λαχανικά ζαρζαβατικά, οςπρια, φυτρες, φρούτα ξεροκαρπια ψάρια κοτόπουλα  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Τι κουκλα ειναι αυτη!! Πωπω τι μας κανετε!

----------


## erithacus

> Χαχαχαχα σιγουρα δεν παρεξηγει! Αλλα πως να τα κανει ολα στην εντελεια ετσι αμεσως; Τη μια μερα απλα τα διαβαζε και την αλλη ειχε το μωρο στα χερια και επρεπε να τα εφαρμοσει ολα και μαλιστα σωστα! Ε ενταξει ειναι λιγο αδυνατο αυτο! Αν κρινω απ τς δικες μου πρωτες μερες μ τν τσαρλι θα ειναι σιγουρα ελαφρως απελπισμενη και πελαγωμενη!   
> Σιγα σιγα θα τα συνηθισεις Σοφια και σε λιγο θα σου ειναι ολα παιχνιδι και θα τα θυμασαι και θα γελας! Θα εχεις απο δω μπολικη και παρα πολυ καλη καθοδηγηση οπως ηδη εχεις καταλαβει! Αλλα αν καποιος (ονοματα δε λεμε οικογενειες δε θιγουμε) σε αγχωνει βαλε και μια φωνη!


Χαχαχαχαχα Την αγχώνω γιατι δεν ακούει  :Happy:  και πως να βάλει τη φωνή αφού ολες οι γυναίκες το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχετε ΔΕΝ ακούτε  :Happy: PpPppppPpppPpPppp


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Τα παντα ακουμε, φιλτραρουμε και κανουμε μετα! Ειδες; Ηδη τα παει περιφημα!

----------


## erithacus

Το εχω βέβαιο Αριαδνη οτι θα ασχοληθεί ώρες ατέλειωτες πολυ τυχερή η μικρή κ πολυ όμορφη  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι πραγματικα ειναι πολυ τυχερη! Φανηκε απ το πρωτο ποστ. Βασικα απ τον τιτλο! Και ναι η μικρουλα ειναι τρελα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπω ένα ζακουδάκι σκέτη γλύκα!! Τι φταίμε και εμείς οι παπαγαλόπληκτοι να τα βλέπουμε και να ζηλεύουμε μου λέτε;;;  :: 

Να τη χαίρεσαι Σοφία, φαίνεται μεγάλη μούρη!

----------


## Ariadni

> Πωπω ένα ζακουδάκι σκέτη γλύκα!! Τι φταίμε και εμείς οι παπαγαλόπληκτοι να τα βλέπουμε και να ζηλεύουμε μου λέτε;;; 
> 
> Να τη χαίρεσαι Σοφία, φαίνεται μεγάλη μούρη!


Μα Τιτινα ειδες; Κανενα ελεος!

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια που με βοηθατε και για τα ομορφα γλυκα λογια σας για το μωρουλι. Ειναι παρα πολυ γλυκια. Τωρα δεν σταματαει να τα τρωει. Ετρωγα μπροστα της πορτοκαλι και το το εγλυφε μονο. Εε κατι αλλο που με απασχολει θελω να τις πλυνω τα πατουσακια γιατι εκανε  κουτσουλια στην κουβερτα και το πατησε αλλα φοβαμαι μην τρομαξει. Να παρω ενα πανι να το βρεξω και να τα σκουπισω???

----------


## erithacus

Μερικές τροφές Σοφια θα δεις οτι θα της παρει λιγο χρόνο να μάθει πως τρώγονται. Τα φυστικια Αίγινης ας πούμε. Θα βλέπεις να καθαρίζει το φυστίκι να πέφτει ο καρπός κ να κρατάει το τσόφλι κ να προσπαθεί να φάει το τσόφλι. Ετςι κ με το πορτοκαλι κ με το σέλερι. Θα την δεις σύντομα να το κρατάει με Ράμφος μονο κ να το πιέζει σιγα σιγα κ να πίνει το χυμό μεχρι που κυριολεκτικά θα το στεγνώνει ολο  :Happy: .  Πρόσεχε γενικά οταν πας να την καθαρίσεις να μην κρατάς καποιο πανι. Αν θες να την καθαρίζεις θα ειναι μονο με βρεγμένα δάχτυλα δικά σ. Και αυτο γιατι θα φοβηθεί απίστευτα πολυ αν τη πλησιάσεις με πανί η ρόλο η οτιδήποτε και δε θες να τρομάζει μεχρι τουλαχιστον να μάθει το σπιτι και όλους σας 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Οκ Αντωνη! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ! Και κατι τελευταιο θα ρωτησω. Γιατι καμια φορα παει κατω χαμηλα πιανει το καγκελο και σπρωνει με τα πατουσακια της προς τα πισω?

----------


## erithacus

Θα κανει διαφορα ακροβατικά κ διαφορα λυγισματα σπασίματα που δε θα κατάλαβαινεις πολλα η γιατι; αλλα το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κανεις ειναι να παρατηρείς ποτε τα κανει. Οταν ειναι ευδιάθετη;ταϊσμένο χορτάτο; Κρατάς κάτι; Παιζει με κάτι; Της είπες κάτι; Θελει ν της ανοίξεις κ να βγει έξω; Μελέτησε την οταν θα καταλάβει οτι με τη γλώσσα του σώματος της μπορει να επικοινωνήσει μαζι σου, θα έρθετε τοςο κοντά που θα γίνεται αυτοκόλλητες  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Νομιζω το κανει για να την βγαλουμε εξω. Γιατι σημερα εφαγε παρα πολυ, επαιξε στα χερια μου χαρηκε και τον Ηλιο.

----------


## erithacus

Μπράβο Σοφια  :Happy:  πρεπει να γίνεται καθε ημέρα αυτο. Έξω στην αρχή τάιζε το μαζι σ. Κ σιγα σιγα άφηνε το φαγητό στη ταιστρα. Το πρωί πεινάει πολυ. Αν θες να της μάθεις κάτι που σ κανει τη δυςκολη σερβίρισε το πρωί πρωί.  :Happy:  αφου φάει πελλετς συνέχισε να της μαθαίνεις τροφές μετα μ. Αν δε τρωει πελλετς παιδέψου. Φαε μαζι της και παίξε θέατρο ποςο πολυ σου αρεςει. Μουγκρίσματα απο ευχαρίστηση κ συνέχιζε να τρως. Θα δεις θα σε πλησιάσει να της δώσεις να δοκιμάσει. Θα γελάς πολυ φαίνεται χαζό αλλα θα δεις ειναι αποτελεσματικο. Πολυ !!!

Φρούτα να δίνεις αλλα να μην το παρακάνεις. Ειναι κ σχετικά εύκολο να της τα μαθεις. Το τρως το ευχαριςτιεςαι εςυ ζηλεύει και αυτο το κοιλιοδουλο πλαςμα  κ τρωει κατευθείαν. Της αρεςει κ προχωράς. Εγω που σιχαίνομαι το ψαρι; Και δε ξέρω κ εγω ποςο γαύρο τονο κ σολωμο εχω φάει & εχω ρίξει  οσκαρικες ερμηνείες για να την ψησω...

Ειδικά οταν θα ξεκινήσει η Πτεροροια  θες τροφές με πρωτεΐνη η συνδυασμούς που "γεννούν" πρωτεΐνη  :Happy:  




e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Ετσι εκανα σημερα και αρχισε να τρωει με μανια τα πελλετς. Εφαγα πολλα εκανα μμμ τι ωραιο και σαν σκατουλα με κοιταζε και μετα ορμηξε γρηγορα. Το ιδιο με το πορτοκαλι αλλα εκεινο μονο το εγλυφε. Μετα την εβαλα μεσα στο κλουβι, ανεβηκε μονη της και χωθηκε με τα μουτρα στο φαει. Σημερα εφαγε πολυ πελλετ. Τωρα για βραδινο την αφησα να φαει μιγμα σπορων λιγα. Ε σιγα σιγα εφοσον βρηκα εναν τροπο να την μαθαινω θα της μαθω να τρωει κι αλλα.

Οσο για τα πατουσακια της τα βουτηξα σε μικρο ποτηρακι με νερο και τα ετριψα. Ουτε με δαγκωσε ουτε τσιριξε ουτε τιποτα. Της τα σκουπισα και την αφησα στην κουβερτα και επαιζε με την κουβερτα.

----------


## erithacus

Τι μίγμα σπόρων ειναι αυτο Σοφια; 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Το πηρα αρων αρων γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι δεν θα μπορεσω να την ταισω πελλετ. Γυρισα ολα τα πετ στην βεροια. Δεν εχουν καλες μαρκες στην επαρχια γιατι δεν παιρνει κανεις. Της δινω πολυ λιγα τωρα. Και θα της παρω μια καλη μαρκα συσκευασμενη απο το ιντερνετ. Αν εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποια συγκεκριμενη πες μου γιατι εγω σκεφτομουν για manitoba.

----------


## erithacus

Δε καταλαβαίνω. Της δίνεις πελλετς τα πελλετς που είπαμε ( μην ανάφερεις την μάρκα) και της δίνεις μίγμα σπόρων; Γιατι της δίνεις κ μείγμα σπόρων και Τι σπόροι ειναι αυτοί κ σε τι καταςταςη ειναι; Με τα οργανικά πελλετς κ το μπροκολλο και σιγα σιγα εισαγωγή σα φρέσκες τροφές ειςαι καλυμμένη Σοφι. Πάνω που ταπαμε τα συμφωνήσαμε παλι μ τα αλλάζεις λιγο Σοφία με τρομάζεις 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Πελλετς εφαγε σημερα καλη μαρκα πηρα αυτη που ειπαμε. Με ρωτησες για μιγμα και σου απαντησα πως δεν πηρα κατι καλο απο μιγμα σπορων κι αν εχεις να προτεινεις κατι καλο σε μιγμα σπορων.

----------


## sofia_1986

Καθαρο ειναι το πηρα στο χερι, απλα λεω πως δεν ειναι καποια καλης μαρκας. Εβαλα σε βαζο το μιγμα και πεταξα την συσκευασια του δεν θυμαμαι τι μαρκα ηταν. Για το μιγμα σπορων μιλαω

----------


## sofia_1986

Καποιος admin σελιδα 6 να σβησει την μαρκα που εγραψα.

----------


## erithacus

Ναι βρε Σοφία τι μίγμα σπόρων ειναι; Εγω δεν θα έδινα κάτι αλλο απο αυτα  που γράψαμε. Έχεις δει την σύνθεση των πελλετς που έχεις παρει; Δε χρειάζεται να δίνεις κ αλλα σπόρια. Δε ξέρω καν τι σπόροι ειναι αυτοί Σοφια 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

Ισόγειο καλαμπόκι, σόγια, αλεσμένο σιτάρι, Φυτικά έλαια (συντηρημένο με μείγμα τοκοφερολών), σιτάρι φύτρο γεύμα, ψιλά πίτυρα σιταριού, ζάχαρη, ανθρακικό ασβέστιο, φωσφορικό ασβέστιο, πορτοκάλια, τα μήλα, DL-μεθειονίνη, ιωδιούχο αλάτι, φυσικά αρώματα φρούτων, σταφύλια, μπανάνες, χλωριούχος χολίνη, βιταμίνες (βιταμίνη Ε συμπλήρωμα, νιασίνη, παντοθενικό ασβέστιο, βιταμίνη Α συμπλήρωμα, βιοτίνη, ριβοφλαβίνη, υδροχλωρική πυριδοξίνη, μονονιτρική θειαμίνη, μεναδιόνη όξινο θειώδες νάτριο συγκρότημα (πηγή δραστηριότητας βιταμίνης Κ), συμπλήρωμα βιταμίνης Β12, βιταμίνη D3 συμπλήρωμα, φολικό οξύ), διατηρημένα με οξύ και Μικτή τοκοφερόλες κιτρικό, κίτρινο 5, L-ασκορβύλιο-2-πολυφωσφορικά (πηγή βιταμίνης C), Red 40, Κίτρινο 6, Ορυκτά (οξείδιο του μαγγανίου, οξείδιο του ψευδαργύρου, θειικός χαλκός, σεληνικό νάτριο, ιωδικό ασβέστιο), χρώμα πρόσθεσε, Blue 1, Κόκκινο 3, Δεντρολίβανο εκχύλισμα

Αν θες στειλε μηνυμα για το μιγμα σπορων παω να κανω μπανιο και να ξεκουραστω. Καλο βραδυ και σε ευχαριστω και παλι!

----------


## erithacus

Θεωρώ οτι τα πελλετς που αγόρασες σε καλύπτουν. Αν δεις τη σύσταση των πελλετς εχει οτι χρειάζεται το μικρο σ  αλλα παραγμενο συσκευασμένο κ διατηρημένο με τέτοιο τροπο που τα κανει απο τα καλύτερα της αγοράς ( πωπω να με πλήρωναν αυτα δε θα τα έγραφα) κ ετςι ωστε να δικαιολογούν κ τη τιμη....  χρησιμοποιούν οργανικά προϊόντα Αλλα επειδή ειναι εταιρεία κ η σύνθεση εχει μερικά ύποπτα λεμε εδω οι ανάποδοι οτι καλύτερα να τα αντικαθιστούμε  με φυσικές τροφές. Τα Σπόρια αυτα που γράφεις ενα απο μερικά που μ χτύπησαν ειναι η ζάχαρη η οποία απαγορεύεται. Επιπλέον δε γνωρίζεις τιποτα για την ποιότητα των υλικών της αλλα και τον τροπο Παρασκευής της. Για αυτο Σοφια επέλεξες και ξόδεψες τοςα χρήματα για τα πελλετς που πήρες . Γιατι έχουν λιγότερα "πταίσματα" στη σύνθεση τους. Μη δίνεις απο τα σπόρια λοιπόν αυτα είπαμε ηταν λύση ανάγκης επειδή δεν είχες ακομα τα πελλετς. Τάισε τα άγρια πουλάκια εξω με αυτα τωρα με το κρυο πουχει εξω, καλο θα κανεις να τους τα κανεις δώρο  :Happy:  

 

Στο πιςω μέρος ειναι η σύνθεση των πελλετς. Ρίξε μια ματια και διάβασε και το θεμα που εχει ανοίξει ο Δημητρης. Δεν το έχεις διαβάσει αυτο το θεματάκι κ στο εχουμε πει ξανά να το διαβάσεις. Και της Σταυρούλας το θεμα επιςης ειναι πολυ πολυ ενδιαφέρον  :winky: 


e.

----------


## sofia_1986

1o Η εταιρία αυτή που έχω από πελλετ δεν την αγόρασα μου την έκανε δώρο φίλος. 1 κιλά σφραγισμένη σε συσκευασία.
2ο Η εταιρία αυτή όνομα δεν μπορώ να πω. Είναι Αμερικάνικη. Είναι το ίδιο δυνατή, δυσεύρετη, δημοφιλής και πολύ καλής ποιότητας.
Το διάβασα σε φόρουμ ξένο και είπανε μία εκείνη που λέγαμε και μία αυτή. Premium παρακαλώ.
3ο Αλλά επειδή με ταράζεις λίγο δεν στο είπα.Μη με αγχώνεις. Θα πάρω τα πάντα αλλά σιγά σιγά. Τα υπόλοιπα τα παρήγγειλα από εξωτερικό και είναι στο δρόμο. 
4ο Τα άτομα που με είπες έψαχνα τα θέματά τους και δεν τα έβρισκα. Αν θέλετε βάλτε μου links με τα θέματά τους.

Σ' ευχαριστω για ολα εισαι πολυ καλος. Ξερεις παρα πολλα. Και μαρεσει που εχεις αυτη την πολυ αγαπη για αυτα τα ομορφα πλασματα και που προσπαθεις να προστατεψεις απο κατι ανθρωπους αρχαριους σαν εμενα αυτα τα πλασματακια.Αλλα καπου με αγχωνεις τρελα.

----------


## erithacus

Αν σε αναστάτωσε το "δε γνωρίζεις τη συςταςη" δεν εννοούσα εςενα προσωπικά αλλα το ευρύ κοινό. Συγχώρεσε με Σοφία ειλικρινά δε θελω ούτε μ αρεσει να αναστατωνεσαι, να σε βοηθήσω θελω αλλα μαλλον Δε το κάνω καλα  :sad:  


e.

----------


## Ariadni

Σοφια ειναι που ενθουσιαζομαστε λιγο εδω παραπανω με τα ζακουδακια! Αδυναμιες! Ειναι φανερο οτι κανεις το καλυτερο δυνατο γιατι ηδη τρωει τα πελετς! Θα τα βαλεις σε μια σειρα με τους δικους σου ρυθμους και ολα καλα θα πανε! Συγκεντρωσε το υλικο και τις πληροφοριες και θα ειστε και μαμα και κορη μια χαρα! Οι σποροι οντως δε χρειαζονται αφου εμαθε να τρωει τα πελετς. Μην αγχωνεσαι!

----------


## Ariadni

Σου βαζω εδω τα αρθρα που λεγαμε! Θα σε βοηθησουν αρκετα πιστευω!

*Το χαμογελαστό ζακουδάκι μου
*
*Η διατροφή των african grey*

----------


## sofia_1986

Τα κεφαλαια και 1ο,2ο τα εκανα χιουμοριστικα. Ειμαι πολυ πολυ ευγνωμων για ολο αυτο το ενδιαφερον σας για το κοριτσακι μου! 
Το ξερω πολυ καλα για πιο λογο τα λετε και πως τα λετε και τι εννοειτε. Δεν παρεξηγιεμαι αλιμονο. Αλλα επειδη ακριβως απο την πολυ αγαπη σας και συγκεκριμενα ο Αντωνης με στρεσαρει λιγο, αθελα του φυσικα. Ειπα να το πω. Να ειστε καλα!! Καλο βραδυ σε ολους!

----------


## sofia_1986

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αριαδνη!!

----------


## Ariadni

Στο 2ο κατι δεν εκανα καλα και δε βγαινει το λινκ αλλα η αγαπητη διαχειριση θα το αναλαβει ε? ε? ε?

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Στο 2ο κατι δεν εκανα καλα και δε βγαινει το λινκ αλλα η αγαπητη διαχειριση θα το αναλαβει ε? ε? ε?


Έλεγα να σε αφήσω έτσι, αλλά είμαι μεγάλη καρδιά!

----------


## Ariadni

Αφου μ αγαπας και δεν μπορεις να μου χαλασεις χατιρι κανενα! Ας μην το εφτιαχνες και θα τα λεγαμε μετα!  :Love0034:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα αυτό, το λες και απειλή! (Συγνώμη που σου χαλάσαμε το θέμα Σοφία, θα την επαναφέρω στη τάξη!)

----------


## xrisam

> Ελα πηρε και ποζα εδω


Να χαρώ μια κουκλίτσα!!! 

Οι ζακο-κάτοχοι μας βασανίζετε πολύ μεθοδικά!!!! Βρε τι έχουμε πάθει με τα γκριζάκια σας!!! ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Σοφία δεν την είδα τη φωτογραφία, ευτυχώς την παρέθεσε η Χρύσα!! Το πήρα απόφαση, πριν κλέψω τη Λουκία θα περάσω μία βόλτα και από τη δική σου...  :: 
Γλύκα σκέτη είναι, να τη χαίρεσαι και να σου ζήσει.

----------


## sofia_1986

χαχαχαχαχαχα.... Αριαδνη ασε να κανουν και καμια δουλεια εδω μεσα!!
Ευθυμη ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Καλέ είναι κουκλί! Εύχομαι να περάσετε πολλά πολλά χρόνια μαζί !

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sofia_1986

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαργαριτα!
Να σαι καλά!!



> Καλέ είναι κουκλί! Εύχομαι να περάσετε πολλά πολλά χρόνια μαζί !
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

